# NCCI Tool on CMS Website



## apache069

Does anyone know how to get to the NCCI edit tool on the CMS website?

There are a bunch of options to click on and I can't seem to find it. I am talking about the tool where you can go in and enter CPT codes to see if they bundle. Thanks


----------



## zoolug

*I also cannot find it*

I also cannot find it. A search pulled up a help manual, but it is outdated. It shows an option NCCI edits - physicians, which I do not see. Also, when it talks about looking at the downloadable file, it shows the old style, where they broke up the edits. Now you can download a single file, which has all of the column1/column2 and Mutually Exclusive edits in one huge CSV file.

I have a not great solution, but it works. Download the CSV. Open it in a text editor. Search for your pair, say it is 12345 and 54321. Search for both "12345,54321" and "54321,12345". If the pair appear together on any line, there is a CCI edit.

The downloadable file is at http://cms.hhs.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/NCCI-Coding-Edits.html, scroll to the bottom and click on Physician CCI Edits...


----------



## dclark7

Here is the link for the NCCI edits: http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/NCCI-Coding-Edits.html

Scroll down and you will see choices for Hospital and Physician edits.  When you click on one of the choices you get a license agreement that you have to accept.  Then you get a zipped file you have to open  when you click open you get a choice of and Excel file or a text file.  In order to open the excel spreadsheet you must have the most recent version of Excel.  Once you open the spreadsheet you can do "ctrl F"  this will open a box where you can put in the code you want to look for.


----------

